# [B]What wing logo'd breitling might you buy while you still can?[/B]



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I am considering choosing one of these three:

Navitimer 01 43mm, Black Dial, White Subs, Arabics

Navitimer 01 46mm, Black Dial, White Subs

Super Avenger II, Black Dial, White Subs, Arabics

How about you?

Photos obtained from creative commons.


----------



## klockodile (Oct 13, 2010)

I got myself this one...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Adding a Seawolf to the mix of choices..


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

well literally just got an Avenger Blackbird over the weekend and the wing logo absolutely matters to the design to me. I tried on a Navi at the same time but it was just too far out of my price range right now. So superb... not sure I'm going to like it as much without the wings.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

The winged Navitimers for sure. Few years from now, they will be very much missed.


----------



## meson1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Navitimer Stratos Grey 46mm Limited Edition


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

That Seawolf is a beautiful watch IRL if you love bigger and heavier watches :-!

For me, I think that Chronomat Airborne is the one I like the most of the newer winged models


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree, your other reference to it had me looking at them last night. Both dial colors look great. My only potential dislike is the bezel, perhaps. Is there rubber embedded in the notches or not?


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)

I think probably black steel. Ive looked at a few recently and I'm real interested in picking one up. Don't have a pic.. shame shame.


----------



## mokhalaf (May 28, 2015)

I'm leaning toward the Navitimer B01. Quintessential Breitling.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been thinking about a Cosmonaute, and would love to add one to my collection. The version with wings is disappearing -- and, with it, most likely, the blue dial with blue subdials (since another quirky move going forward is to limit in-house models to contrasting subdials). 

Also considering an Avenger Bandit...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> I've been thinking about a Cosmonaute, and would love to add one to my collection. The version with wings is disappearing -- and, with it, most likely, the blue dial with blue subdials (since another quirky move going forward is to limit in-house models to contrasting subdials).
> 
> Also considering an Avenger Bandit...


Just saw the Avenger Bandit this past weekend. It is in some ways the perfect synthesis of every Avenger model. Big but not super avenger big, light Ti but Ti colored not black, great dial details. As long as you don't mind no bracelet option it seems like great choice.


----------



## TruthBalance (Mar 9, 2018)

Is it Breitling's plan to eventually replace the wing'd logo on all of their models? The 2018 models appear to be a mixed bag of sorts. Sad, I just bought my for Breitling a few month back and really like the wing'd logo.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> Just saw the Avenger Bandit this past weekend. It is in some ways the perfect synthesis of every Avenger model. Big but not super avenger big, light Ti but Ti colored not black, great dial details. As long as you don't mind no bracelet option it seems like great choice.


I think you summed up my own thoughts. For my purposes, I think the military/rubber strap would be perfect, so lack of a bracelet would not be a negative for me.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

TruthBalance said:


> Is it Breitling's plan to eventually replace the wing'd logo on all of their models? The 2018 models appear to be a mixed bag of sorts. Sad, I just bought my for Breitling a few month back and really like the wing'd logo.


All indications are that the wings logo is being phased out across all models. Breitling is in a transition right now, so I think it may take a while before that logo is completely gone.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Navitimer Cosmonaute


----------



## klockodile (Oct 13, 2010)

Still can't believe they are scrapping it... almost like Rolex loosing the crown...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Right now, Seawolf is in the lead by full length, but I have not seen the Chronomat Airborne in person yet. Will go to another AD on Thursday to look again if I haven't decided by then.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> Right now, Seawolf is in the lead by full length, but I have not seen the Chronomat Airborne in person yet. Will go to another AD on Thursday to look again if I haven't decided by then.


Seawolf is out of the race. The short list is a bit longer though. Still considering the Navitimer 01 46mm, the Avenger II chronograph, the Chronomat Airborne, and the Super Ocean II 44 at this stage of the game. I'll keep shopping and saving for the Navi. That's why I'll be at work tomorrow for an extra day' s pay.:-d


----------



## concerto (Apr 7, 2010)

Jazzmaster said:


> All indications are that the wings logo is being phased out across all models. Breitling is in a transition right now, so I think it may take a while before that logo is completely gone.


This makes me sick to my stomach. I don't get attached to branding and logos but this can't be real life. The Winged B is beautiful. I wish I could do something about this.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

My first Breitling and also my grail watch!!I just bought this yesterday specifically because the "wings" are on the way out. The logo issue had me make this decision a little earlier than I expected but I couldn't let it go....


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry for the sideways pic.... Don't know why it is happening......


----------



## MergingCultures (Oct 22, 2017)

Probably a pre-owned Naivtimer before their value goes up too much.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Incoming....Chronomat 41 Airborne.


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Very happy with my Navitimer 01. A keeper for sure now! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

carfanatic991 said:


> Incoming....Chronomat 41 Airborne.


Fantastic! Congrats


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

velorider said:


> Fantastic! Congrats


Thanks. Finally arrived and quickly put it in on a leather strap.


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

carfanatic991 said:


> Thanks. Finally arrived and quickly put it in on a leather strap.


Finally got the bracelet sized to my 6.25 wrist. Def pushed the max my wrist can take, but sure I'm glad that the lugs curved downwards to follow the shape of the wrist.


----------



## MattBat (Oct 6, 2017)

Hypothetically, if a mob of irate Breitling owners were to "accidentally" set the HQ on fire, I'd run in long enough to grab a winged Navitimer.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Cobra yellow dialed Avenger Seawolf is in my short list...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Hunterfate said:


> That Seawolf is a beautiful watch IRL if you love bigger and heavier watches :-!
> 
> For me, I think that Chronomat Airborne is the one I like the most of the newer winged models
> 
> View attachment 13010569


Agree with this one but on stainless. Beautiful IMHO>
Frank.


----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

I may pick up some straps and buckles...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

helderberg said:


> Agree with this one but on stainless. Beautiful IMHO>
> Frank.


I really like it on the black croc and the red lined black canvas, both with deployant clasp...but if I go stainless it will be this one. I'm still deciding because we've got overtime at work again after a couple of years without any, so I'm saving up. Right now I'm partial to the A138111/BC33 Avenger II chrono or the Navitimer 46, both shown earlier.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

rickpal14 said:


> Cobra yellow dialed Avenger Seawolf is in my short list...
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180419/22bc4ac581d17eb160edd0c26240037d.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ND_Oilman (May 19, 2018)

Been looking for 21 years and finally made the leap


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't even think about the branding on the inside of the leather and fabric staps, so silly of Breitling to have to go that far so quickly... seems the rubber ones just have the name. Anyhow, I'm glad I got my wings,..., if anyone is looking for straps bracelets or buckles with wings PM me.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

We may have been given a glimpse of the of the future of our wings logo... :think:


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

SnapIT said:


> We may have been given a glimpse of the of the future of our wings logo... :think:


A pretty fair indication that this forum and others along with other "social media" have had at least some influence on the company "direction". *"more sporty watches and our professional lines"* is Kern's concession communication without having to admit publicly what an essentially stupid mistake it was to even consider killing the winged B logo in the first place. I am certain keeping the logo will absolutely help retain some of his departing customer base. Just an old aviator's two cents worth... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## denidem17 (Mar 4, 2017)

I would also consider an Old Navitimer II. They go for a bargain lately and very similar look to the ones you have chosen.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm awaiting the arrival of a colt a17380 with a black dial. The newer ones don't look bad but they do lack the wing logo.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Proud owner of a wing logo'd colt.


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

Man!...I just was looking at Breitling's official website, and the Navi and Chronomat look worse without the iconic Breitling winged logo! Wouldn't even want one now! The Navi, especially, was just about perfect before. If the man at the top wanted to go back to simplicity with the B script logo (which stands for Boring!), he should have kept it to the newer retro models, but not take them off the tried and true Navi and Chronomat line! Watch the sales of those lines go down now!

Glad I still have an oldie with the still goodie wings!...


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Wing'd ogo baby! Will hold on to this one forever. "B" logo is just BLAH









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

